
Attorney General Barr Accuses Hollywood, Big Tech of Collaborating with China - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-barr/attorney-general-barr-accuses-hollywood-big-tech-of-collaborating-with-china-idUSKCN24H2JT
======
aspenmayer
Barr’s not wrong. We have security assurances only from Apple, and absolutely
no verifiable guarantees. iPhones everywhere should be secure as iPhones
anywhere. Backdoors only ever swing the wrong way, regardless of where they
are placed, where they are accessible from (and who by), and regardless of any
preconditions for said backdoor access.

> Barr suggested that Apple iPhones “wouldn’t be sold (in China) if they were
> impervious to penetration by Chinese authorities.” He suggested American
> tech companies were imposing a “double standard.”

